# Bohemia trouble



## Pcustoms (May 16, 2020)

So something weird is happening, I have everything wired up up for the Bohemia, I get sound from the pedal when it's off, but I get no signal at all when I switched it on. I have the 4393 in there and the 2n222a in backwards like it asks. It's been bugging me for a while now. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Pcustoms (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Nostradoomus (May 17, 2020)

Where did you get your 4393s? Did you test them before installation?

A picture of the solder side of the board may be helpful, some of your pot soldering on the top side looks pretty cold and blobby.

But perhaps most importantly, do a thorough inspection of your values as you have a 1M at R10. Should be 1K.


----------



## music6000 (May 17, 2020)

Yep R10 is the wrong value!








						Resistor Calculator
					

Resistor Calculator is an App developed by CherryJourney to help the user find the value of a resistor.




					resistor.cherryjourney.pt
				



Click on BANDS for 4 & 5 bands.


----------



## Pcustoms (May 17, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Where did you get your 4393s? Did you test them before installation?
> 
> A picture of the solder side of the board may be helpful, some of your pot soldering on the top side looks pretty cold and blobby.
> 
> But perhaps most importantly, do a thorough inspection of your values as you have a 1M at R10. Should be 1K.



I just saw that and hopefully that helps, I'm gonna go through and check all my values 

I got my 4393 from digikey


----------



## Nostradoomus (May 17, 2020)

You’ve got several fairly suspect joints, everything that isn’t a nice volcano shape should be touched up. Definitely swap that 1M first though!


----------



## Pcustoms (May 17, 2020)

I swapped it and reflowed most if not all the joints. I'm still getting nothing when I engage. I still have to go through the other values. Also where the 2n2222a should be I have a pn2222


----------



## music6000 (May 17, 2020)

If you have a PN2222A it should be opposite the print screen on the PCB!

If you have a 2N2222A it should be opposite the Print screen on the PCB!

If you have *P2N2222A* it should be matching the Screen Print on the PCB!

C2 - 47P looks like it has no Solder, I physically see a hole!


----------



## Pcustoms (May 17, 2020)

music6000 said:


> If you have a PN2222A it should be opposite the print screen on the PCB!
> 
> If you have a 2N2222A it should be opposite the Print screen on the PCB!
> 
> If you have *P2N2222A* it should be matching the Screen Print on the PCB!



I have a pn2222 and I have it opposite print screen


----------



## music6000 (May 17, 2020)

Pcustoms said:


> I have a pn2222 and I have it opposite print screen


Check C2 - 47pF for lack of solder in pads


----------



## Pcustoms (May 17, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Check C2 - 47pF for lack of solder in pads



Checked, reflowed. Still nothing.


----------



## Barry (May 17, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Check C2 - 47pF for lack of solder in pads


I think it's C11


----------



## music6000 (May 17, 2020)

Check these for Dry joints, Lack of penetration:


----------



## music6000 (May 17, 2020)

Barry said:


> I think it's C11


Correct Barry , It is C11 - 47pF


----------



## Pcustoms (May 18, 2020)

All fixed! Thanks guys! the pad on c11 was lifted and wasn't getting a connection, so I made a jumper and now it's working great! I reflowed the whole board just to be safe. You guys are a great resource! I appreciate all the help!


----------

